# Bootcamp Tastaturbeleuchtung



## johannes944 (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem MacBook.
Und zwar hab ich mir auf mein MacBook per Bootcamp Windows installiert, einen Bildschirm, Maus und Tastatur drangehängt um gemütlicher zuhause Arbeiten zu können. Das MacBook ist zugeklappt in einem Ständer.

Nun hab ich aber das Problem, dass die Tastatur, vom MacBook selber, ständig unter Windows leuchtet, und ich sie mit der Apple Tastatur nicht ausschalten kann (dazu müsste ich jedes mal das MacBook rausnehmen, aufklappen, Beleuchtung ausschalten, zuklappen und wieder in den Ständer stellen, was ja nervig ist).

Weiß jemand wie ich dem Windows sage, dass die Beleuchtung immer aus sein soll? In den Bootcamp Einstellungen kann man nix machen und sonst hab ich auch leider nichts gefunden.
Würde mich über Hilfe freuen.

Lg


----------



## ic3man1986 (12. Januar 2016)

Hast du die entsprechenden Treiber installiert?


----------

